

Windows To Go: Windows 8 on a USB stick... every IT admin's dream? - mrsebastian
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/96321-windows-to-go-take-windows-8-and-your-files-with-you-on-a-usb-stick

======
TMK
This is not IT admin's dream. We already have had Linux on usb-stick for years
and that is what I will still keep using, because the tools are available in
the linux terminal so easily.

